# Toyota Suspends Sales Of 2007-2010 Tundras



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Related to the previous thread of sticking accelerators...

http://pressroom.toyota.com/pr/tms/toyota/toyota-consumer-safety-advisory-102572.aspx

-CC


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Boy thats going to be costly for them.

Just like the Romans









Carey


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I guess knowone thinks I was being funny.

You know, the romans got too big and fell...

Is toyota begining the fall?

They have had some extreme recalls lately with the tacoma and t100 truck frames and now this.

They are beginning to look much less than what everyone thinks they are.

Makes me laugh...

Carey


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

I was thinking the same thing but I sure did not expect this big of a fall for them. Regardless, this sure came at a bad time for all those Toyota Sales people.


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

This will be atough one for them to swallow. It could ultimately do them in.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

A guy at work used to sell Toyotas for a local dealer. He drives a leased Camry affected by this. He is pretty hot about it. He says that he wouldn't buy another one unless the first digit of the vin was a J. I guess that adding to the PR problem is that Toyota elected to send the new accelerators to the factories first rather than to the dealers whose customers are at risk. Tough choice, I can't say which direction would be right but I do get that to stop selling vehicles is to cease the lifeblood of the company and you gotta get that going again. Tough one for sure.

-CC


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

The following was taken from the Wall Street Journal, just off the press....

*Electronics are part ofToyota woes*

The gas pedal system used Toyota Motor Co.'s recall crisis was born from a movement in the auto industry to rely more on electronics to carry out a vehicle's most critical functions.

The intricacy of such systems, which replace hoses and hydraulic fluid with computer chips and electrical sensors, has been a focus as Toyota struggled to find the cause for sudden acceleration of vehicles that led the company to halt sales of eight models this week.

Earlier this decade, Toyota began using a new type of electronic accelerator. In the past the gas pedal of a vehicle was connected to a cable that opened the throttle on the engine to increase speed. The all-electronic type Toyota began using has sensors that detect how hard and fast a driver is pushing on the gas pedal, and sends signals telling the engine computer whether to accelerate or slow down.

Electronic pedals are now common, and many vehicles also have electronic systems that assist in controlling the brakes to prevent skids, and aid steering to give the driver more precise control of the car. Braking and steering systems are still mostly controlled by mechanical components-the steering wheel is physically connected to the wheels, and a hydraulic system transmits power from the brake pedal to the brakes.

"The electronic system is far superior and far safer," said Jeffrey Liker, a University of Michigan industrial engineering professor who attended a recent Toyota briefing on the issue. "They have microchips that control things and send information. If any one of those computer chips failed, there would be a message and it would stop."

Toyota has said its latest problem happened because condensation from heaters caused increased friction in the gas pedal, making it stick in some cases, making the problem a mechanical one and not an issue of electronics.

But some critics are questioning why Toyota's system didn't include a brake override system to stop the vehicles.

Auto makers "are at a point now where their ability to design is outpacing their ability to verify," said Sean Kane, president of Safety Research and Strategies Inc., a safety investigation and advocacy group. "As car electronics increase in number, problems are increasing disproportionally."


----------



## skylane (Oct 28, 2007)

looks to me like this is the time to stock up on cheap toyotas and buy some stock in toyota, not the first automotive cluster,(pinto),f(irestone tires on ford suvs),(any 70's mopars),(paint on any 90's gm or ford) nor the last, this one is helped by the media and the government, who has a conflict of interest being major owners of GM


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

skylane said:


> looks to me like this is the time to stock up on cheap toyotas and buy some stock in toyota, not the first automotive cluster,(pinto),f(irestone tires on ford suvs),(any 70's mopars),(paint on any 90's gm or ford) nor the last, this one is helped by the media and the government, who has a conflict of interest being major owners of GM


I bet you are right on skylane. But one could make some bucks on the stock. I agree, Toyota aint goin anywhere.

Carey


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> looks to me like this is the time to stock up on cheap toyotas and buy some stock in toyota, not the first automotive cluster,(pinto),f(irestone tires on ford suvs),(any 70's mopars),(paint on any 90's gm or ford) nor the last, this one is helped by the media and the government, who has a conflict of interest being major owners of GM


I bet you are right on skylane. But one could make some bucks on the stock. I agree, Toyota aint goin anywhere.

Carey
[/quote]
Sure buy low, sell high. Just where is low and where is high?


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

A little over a year ago Fords stock was hovering around a dollar a share. I was in the market to buy an Outback and had 10k to spend. I considered buying Ford stock and waiting till when/if it rebounded. As it stands today, Ford Stock is hovering around $11.00 a share, i woulda made 100,000 on my 10K. That is if I had pulled the trigger and then had the stones to wait as it climbed past $5 a share (50K) and higher.....

As far as the media goes, from my observation, the media has been less harsh on Toyota. The Tacoma frame recall NEVER went TV news media and I believe it is only because of death that this recall was national tv news. The bias seems to lie with Toyota


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

russlg said:


> A little over a year ago Fords stock was hovering around a dollar a share. I was in the market to buy an Outback and had 10k to spend. I considered buying Ford stock and waiting till when/if it rebounded. As it stands today, Ford Stock is hovering around $11.00 a share, i woulda made 100,000 on my 10K. That is if I had pulled the trigger and then had the stones to wait as it climbed past $5 a share (50K) and higher.....
> 
> As far as the media goes, from my observation, the media has been less harsh on Toyota. The Tacoma frame recall NEVER went TV news media and I believe it is only because of death that this recall was national tv news. The bias seems to lie with Toyota


Don't feel bad, you're not the only one who missed out on that deal.....


----------



## WYOCAMPER (Mar 28, 2007)

skylane said:


> looks to me like this is the time to stock up on cheap toyotas and buy some stock in toyota, not the first automotive cluster,(pinto),f(irestone tires on ford suvs),(any 70's mopars),(paint on any 90's gm or ford) nor the last, this one is helped by the media and the government, who has a conflict of interest being major owners of GM


I think you're right. This recal is a fiasco, but I don't think it's going to permanently shut down the company. It is a good time for a deal on used Toyota's for sure. Anyone catch their commercial during the SuperBowl?


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Nathan said:


> A little over a year ago Fords stock was hovering around a dollar a share. I was in the market to buy an Outback and had 10k to spend. I considered buying Ford stock and waiting till when/if it rebounded. As it stands today, Ford Stock is hovering around $11.00 a share, i woulda made 100,000 on my 10K. That is if I had pulled the trigger and then had the stones to wait as it climbed past $5 a share (50K) and higher.....
> 
> As far as the media goes, from my observation, the media has been less harsh on Toyota. The Tacoma frame recall NEVER went TV news media and I believe it is only because of death that this recall was national tv news. The bias seems to lie with Toyota


Don't feel bad, you're not the only one who missed out on that deal.....








[/quote]

1 year ago, I contemplated purchasing 700 shares of Disney- the giant was down to a historic low of $14.99 a share. That (roughly) 10k purchase is now worth $22,106, for 365 days of investment.

Like Nathan said, when's the low, when's the high?


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Boy if we only knew that..

Some do. I got a $111k Landmark to deliver to canada. Most expensive trailer Ive ever delivered. I bet the guy who ordered this is only paying 10k after waiting for his ford stock to blossom.

lol Just rubbing it in..









Carey


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Based on the stories in the news this morning, I wouldn't buy that 'T' stock yet.....


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Missed the news. Was in canada. Now whats up with toyota Nathan?

Thanks for the info

Carey


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Missed the news. Was in canada. Now whats up with toyota Nathan?
> 
> Thanks for the info
> 
> Carey


Oh just commenting on the Prius recall and the Camry recall both for brake problems (Prius was software and camry was P/S hose rubbing on the brake lines. In general, I don't think the stock will come back until the Media get's bored with the circus.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Nathan said:


> Missed the news. Was in canada. Now whats up with toyota Nathan?
> 
> Thanks for the info
> 
> Carey


Oh just commenting on the Prius recall and the Camry recall both for brake problems (Prius was software and camry was P/S hose rubbing on the brake lines. In general, I don't think the stock will come back until the Media get's bored with the circus.
[/quote]

Oh ok.. I heard that also. Thanks Nathan.

Boy I think Ford is the only one left that still shows some profit.

You must be doing good work Nathan,












Carey


----------



## garywies (Aug 23, 2007)

You know, based on recent commercials from Toyota and GMAC I would still buy a Toyota. GMAC took millions of taxpayers dollars (and came in private jets to collect our money) they went out of business largely for building crappy cars. The government is still owed tons of money yet the TV adds don't hint that maybe, just a little, they (GMAC) made a few mistakes over the last few decades, building gas hogs and not planing and putting into production cars with fresh ideas. All they say is our new cars get 1 mpg more than Toyotas!

When Toyota has had a problem their TV adds have clearly stated that they messed up and they plan to fix the problem. 
The difference is corporate ego vs. corporate humility. In my book humility wins every time. 
My $.02


----------

